
Why Self-Driving Cars Must Be Programmed to Kill - kawera
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/542626/why-self-driving-cars-must-be-programmed-to-kill/
======
HAL9OOO
It's interesting I was just thinking along these lines yesterday, I'm
currently reading "The Trolley Problem" by Thomas Cathcart and realized that
sometimes a self-driving car might have to kill you in order to save more
lives. Ethics and philosophy will come into play a lot more in an A.I
automated world as we will actually have to program rules in without really
understanding the rules in the first place ourselves.

